# 22" Bulb in 24" Coralife



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone out there tried putting a 22" bulb in a 24" Coralife light strip? It comes with a 21" straight pin, and I found a Sunpaq 22" dual daylight 10K-6700k straight pin bulb that I'd like to try.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

To answer my own question...yes it will fit! I went ahead and bought one to try it, and it works really great. I'm much happier with the color as well. Doesn't look like a green neon mass when I take pictures with this bulb.


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

I just put the same Current light in my Coralife fixture. The colors look much better in the tank now and the plants have been pearling. I, too, and very satisfied with the 22" dual daylight bulb.


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

this may sound like a stupid question, but i have to ask anyway... 
Coralife is a brand? or there is more then one brand that makes 6700k bulbs, type coralife...
Does anyone know how to get this bulbs in Europe??

thanks


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Coralife is a brand name of Energy Savers Unlimited. Their website is http://www.esuweb.com As to availabilty in Croatia I have no idea. Send them an email and ask.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i also have the Bulb, and its great, my plants are pearling everyday


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, so it's not just me then. I've been fertilizing the exact same for about 3 weeks now, and I do get pearling. When I changed the bulb on Monday though I noticed a lot more. It also seems to be bringing out the red in my plants as well.


----------

